# finally



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a situation last night in which I was faced with a HUGE trigger, I let it hit me, cried, then moved on. I did not wallow at all. I realize that I am happy, a great person, and I will find happiness again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Proud, 

I'm having a very difficult day. This post made me so happy. Thank you.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

OldGirl,
What's going on?


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

My depression is back. I had a good couple of weeks, but now I'm feeling stupid, useless, blah, blah blah. It'll pass. I'm just really, really happy to see you getting better


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Good for you, Proud. I need to get to where you are.

Oldgirl: Feel better. You are inspiring.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Oldgirl,
If it wasn't for you and others I wouldn't get to where I am.

Jay,
Don't be fooled I still have a mountain to climb, its just not as scary anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Proud and Jayb, I feel better already


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a small twinge today. Thought of her being with the OM.

Lasted for about 4 minutes. 

Hopefully, if all goes well she will begin moving out as soon as next week.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Oldgirl hang in there, it WILL pass. Depression, situational or chronic us hell to deal with. I thank God for the medications I take to deal with mine otherwise I don't know where I'd be right now. I still have some really bad days, but they do pass. Nothing scarier than wondering if the meds are pooping out.

Proud, good for you, more proof that healing is taking place.

Jayb, how are you doing today?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Old.. You are an inspiration to me.. Chin up lovely xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Proud.. You are awsome.. Watching you rebuild your life on here is so heartwarming xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> Oldgirl hang in there, it WILL pass. Depression, situational or chronic us hell to deal with. I thank God for the medications I take to deal with mine otherwise I don't know where I'd be right now. I still have some really bad days, but they do pass. Nothing scarier than wondering if the meds are pooping out.
> 
> Proud, good for you, more proof that healing is taking place.
> 
> Jayb, how are you doing today?


An inch better than yesterday, thank you. However, getting up was rough. I have other pressures to deal with. Job and finances. If it's not 1 thing, it's another.

I just have the feeling that I'm shellshocked. Don't know who I am or where I'm at. Just, there.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OldGirl said:


> My depression is back. I had a good couple of weeks, but now I'm feeling stupid, useless, blah, blah blah. It'll pass. I'm just really, really happy to see you getting better


OldGirl are you going at it too hard with your exercising? Sometimes fatigue can mask itself as depression. Make sure you are getting lots of sleep. Do stretching every night to get the lactic acid out of your muscles, and drink lots of water. You'll start feeling better soon.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jayb said:


> An inch better than yesterday, thank you. However, getting up was rough. I have other pressures to deal with. Job and finances. If it's not 1 thing, it's another.
> 
> I just have the feeling that I'm shellshocked. Don't know who I am or where I'm at. Just, there.


PTSD. Are you in IC?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Look at us all.... the walking wounded. 

TAM really is a triage for folks who's souls have been amputated.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

It is not everyday that you get your heart ripped out of your chest.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Pick your heart up off the floor, dry it out and have it bronzed. Use it as a paperweight. That way no one can ever rip it out again.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Look at us all.... the walking wounded.
> 
> TAM really is a triage for folks who's souls have been amputated.


Well put. In out own ways and at our owns speeds, we are all moving forward. Still hurts like hell sometimes, but it will and does get better.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in IC. I was on meds for 9 years. I stopped that months ago. Done with them. I think I'm better without them.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I am so much better than I was a year ago, two or 3 steps forward (good days) for every bad one. Still, its kind of scary when it hits, especially when you don't expect it. Good for us, being here and supporting each other through it.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> OldGirl are you going at it too hard with your exercising? Sometimes fatigue can mask itself as depression. Make sure you are getting lots of sleep. Do stretching every night to get the lactic acid out of your muscles, and drink lots of water. You'll start feeling better soon.


Thanks Bandit - I don't think I'm exercising too hard, but I'll give the stretching and water a try.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OldGirl said:


> Thanks Bandit - I don't think I'm exercising too hard, but I'll give the stretching and water a try.


Lactic acid is actually a poison that will sap your energy. Your blood cells have a tough time latching onto it and carrying it out of your system, so drinking water helps flush it out.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

You also might want to invest in an after workout recovery drink. They work wonders.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Jayb said:


> I am in IC. I was on meds for 9 years. I stopped that months ago. Done with them. I think I'm better without them.


But maybe they just needed adjusting... or changing? Just be careful...


----------

